

A zsh Workshop - shawndumas
http://www.acm.uiuc.edu/workshops/zsh/toc.html

======
fernandotakai
If you guys start using zsh, I would recommend oh-my-zsh
<https://github.com/robbyrussell/oh-my-zsh>.

There's also a Steve Losh blogpost about that's quite cool
<http://stevelosh.com/blog/2010/02/my-extravagant-zsh-prompt/>

------
planckscnst
I've really been considering learning zsh. The main reason I haven't bit the
bullet is because bash is everywhere. I don't want to become as fluent in zsh
as I am in bash, only to feel crippled when I inevitably have to work without
zsh.

So, for those that frequently shift between zsh and bash (or ash, dash, etc.),
what is the experience like?

~~~
zapman449
Since both bash and zsh are 'sh' derived shells, it's not a huge context flip.
It's analogous to flipping between your highly tuned (vim|emacs) config, vs
logging into a new AWS image with the default version's config: You still know
how to get around, but all the bells and whistles are turned off.

------
chrismealy
I used zsh from 1993 to 2009, then switched to bash in a fit of conformity,
and now zsh becomes popular? Oof.

~~~
crazydiamond
I tried zsh when it came out, but gave up (too rough then). Recently, I made
the move and I am quite happy. This workshop will hopefully help me get deeper
into it. (I used the oh-my-zsh linked above).

I love how you can type "vim " and press up-arrow, to get previous commands
with vim. In bash, after typing "vim " i would have to erase the line, do
"C-r" and then type vim again.

------
freedrull
Looking through the feature list, is there anything that stands out as
something bash cannot do, that is useful and not superfluous(like checking the
mailbox?!)?

<http://www.acm.uiuc.edu/workshops/zsh/why.html>

~~~
Symmetry
Nope, none of the cool stuff, like extended globbing or name completion, that
makes me use zsh rather than bash is on that list.

~~~
crazydiamond
Have your tried <https://github.com/zsh-users/zsh-history-substring-search> ?
Search history using substring of earlier command. Really good.

------
Symmetry
When was this workshop from? Based on my limited experience with zsh, it feels
pretty out of date.

~~~
dlinder
<http://www.acm.uiuc.edu/workshops/>

1999, my senior year at UIUC. I remember sitting in this workshop, and I still
use zsh today. Good times, great ACM student chapter.

